# Jefferson Versus Humphries.



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Kris Humphries:

6'10


240

Dominated his freshman year at college

Al Jefferson

6'10

260

Beats up on highschool kids.


Why is Jefferson receiving more hype than humphries, who do you think is better in the long run, and why?


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Because everyone including me thought Humphries was 6'8 now that he is listed as 6'10. That changes the draft a bit.

About Al Jefferson, what was questioned was the competition he faced...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Because everyone including me thought Humphries was 6'8 now that he is listed as 6'10. That changes the draft a bit.
> 
> About Al Jefferson, what was questioned was the competition he faced...



Well what if Humphries was 6'9?


I agree Al jefferson competition leaves me very skeptical.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Jefferson has a better NBA body and is a true post. He also appears to be a better athlete than Humphries. Plus, what other Big Ten post player did Humphries have to compete against. Lets not forget the Big Ten was considerably down this year too. I see them being fairly equal with the edge going to Jefferson.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do understand that Jefferson played in AAU competition and various All Star games and he basically dominated then


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> Jefferson has a better NBA body and is a true post. He also appears to be a better athlete than Humphries. Plus, what other Big Ten post player did Humphries have to compete against. Lets not forget the Big Ten was considerably down this year too. I see them being fairly equal with the edge going to Jefferson.


Are you giving the edge in post game to humphries? If so by how much, if it's just a little than shouldn't humphries outside game more than make up for that?

Also, doesn't jefferson have some baby fat whereas humphries is chiseled?

The big ten might have been down but I doubt it was like highschool.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Jefferson is more athletic and is a better post defender.

Humphries has more range on his shot, but he is lost as a defender on the court and can't run the floor like Jefferson.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you giving the edge in post game to humphries? If so by how much, if it's just a little than shouldn't humphries outside game more than make up for that?
> ...



For one Jefferson has more heart than Humphries. Second he weighs 263 and looks skinny. Can you imagine his body when he starts lifting weights. Last but not least, he ahs more SKILL than Humphries. IMO.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> For one Jefferson has more heart than Humphries. Second he weighs 263 and looks skinny. Can you imagine his body when he starts lifting weights. Last but not least, he ahs more SKILL than Humphries. IMO.


1. How do you know Jefferson has more heart than Humphries? I hate it when people say stuff like that. You have no idea.

2. 263 and looks skinny? Wasn't one of the concerns about Jefferson awhile back his conditioning? Either way, Humphries is a pretty impressive physical specimen himself. The guy is huge and ripped.

3. More skill? How so? Humphries is a very good offensive player and had an outstanding freshman season in the NCAA. I'm not so sure Jefferson could have put up the numbers Humphries did as a freshman in college.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. How do you know Jefferson has more heart than Humphries? I hate it when people say stuff like that. You have no idea.
> ...


All those are my opinion. Time will tell.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Humphries is a tremendous athlete. He will be picked before Big Al based on the fact that he has graded out so tall and has legit offensive skills. He is ready to play today. 

I like both in the long run, but all things being equal Humphries goes first.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> 
> 
> All those are my opinion. Time will tell.


Thats cool. I guess it is a pet peeve to me to see people saying how a certain guy has "more heart" than another. It is just a ridiculous thing for any of us to assume we know about.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Humphries is a tremendous athlete. He will be picked before Big Al based on the fact that he has graded out so tall and has legit offensive skills. He is ready to play today.
> 
> I like both in the long run, but all things being equal Humphries goes first.


That may be the case, but it is my opinion that whatever team takes Humphries over Jefferson will wish they hadn't three years from now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> 
> 
> That may be the case, but it is my opinion that whatever team takes Humphries over Jefferson will wish they hadn't three years from now.


That may be true, but Wally Walker and Rick Sund don't have 3 years to wait. They either make the pick that can help them hang onto Ray Allen or they get fired and watch Jefferson develop for someone else. These guys are desperate.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> 
> Second he weighs 263 and looks skinny. Can you imagine his body when he starts lifting weights.


Here's my pet peeve, when people assume that High School kids don't lift weights. Everyone lifts weights now, you think an NBA Draft Prospect hasn't been hitting the weight room hard since his freshman year? You're kidding right? Jefferson needs to stop eating fatty foods if he wants a chisled physique, but he probably isn't going to become tremendously stronger than he already is.

Humphries on the other hand is huge. That kid doesn't have an ounce of fat on him; have you seen Humphries? He looked like that in the middle of the year, I can only imagine how ripped that kid is now that he's trying to impress NBA Scouts. I would give the edge in physical tools to Humphries (combining athleticism, strength, body, etc.) and give the edge in game to Humphries by a landslide. Plus Humphries is at the most a year older than Jefferson, but Jefferson could very well be 19; a lot of the dominant HS players have been held back or are in their fifth year of high school.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's my pet peeve, when people assume that High School kids don't lift weights. Everyone lifts weights now, you think an NBA Draft Prospect hasn't been hitting the weight room hard since his freshman year? You're kidding right? Jefferson needs to stop eating fatty foods if he wants a chisled physique, but he probably isn't going to become tremendously stronger than he already is.
> ...


Humphries physique reminds me a lot of a young Karl Malone. It is certainly impressive.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Humphries physique reminds me a lot of a young Karl Malone. It is certainly impressive.


His physique is very impressive indeed. If Duke had him last year they win the National Title.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> His physique is very impressive indeed. If Duke had him last year they win the National Title.


If at the worst, it shows Humphries is a very hard worker. You dont get a physique like that from being the least bit lazy.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> Here's my pet peeve, when people assume that High School kids don't lift weights. Everyone lifts weights now, you think an NBA Draft Prospect hasn't been hitting the weight room hard since his freshman year? You're kidding right? Jefferson needs to stop eating fatty foods if he wants a chisled physique, but he probably isn't going to become tremendously stronger than he already is.
> ...


Prentiss is a 3A school in Mississippi. Like most 3A schools that aren't named Pontotoc (national championship power lifting program a couple of years ago), they don't have a strong weight lifting program. I played baseball at a 3A school in Mississippi. Our weight lifting wasn't very structured at all. We had a facility, a couple of benches, a couple of squat racks, and a power clean station, but that was about it. Prentiss isn't going to have the facilities of a big program like Tupelo or Southaven. While Al may have lifted weights in high school, it wasn't anything that was structured like he will receive in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> 
> 
> Prentiss is a 3A school in Mississippi. Like most 3A schools that aren't named Pontotoc (national championship power lifting program a couple of years ago), they don't have a strong weight lifting program. I played baseball at a 3A school in Mississippi. Our weight lifting wasn't very structured at all. We had a facility, a couple of benches, a couple of squat racks, and a power clean station, but that was about it. Prentiss isn't going to have the facilities of a big program like Tupelo or Southaven. While Al may have lifted weights in high school, it wasn't anything that was structured like he will receive in the NBA.


Humphries was ripped coming out of HS. He even more ripped now. He had the best physical body of anyone in 2003 outside of Lebron.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> 
> 
> Prentiss is a 3A school in Mississippi. Like most 3A schools that aren't named Pontotoc (national championship power lifting program a couple of years ago), they don't have a strong weight lifting program. I played baseball at a 3A school in Mississippi. Our weight lifting wasn't very structured at all. We had a facility, a couple of benches, a couple of squat racks, and a power clean station, but that was about it. Prentiss isn't going to have the facilities of a big program like Tupelo or Southaven. While Al may have lifted weights in high school, it wasn't anything that was structured like he will receive in the NBA.


You don't need a "weight lifting program". All you need is a player who realizes he won't be able to do anything without strength, and as a result hits the weightroom. They'll show him excercizes he can do, and show him the basics of weightlifting (basically increasing the weight and being symetrical with is all). If he has a solid work ethic he has been lifting a lot for at least the last few years, if he hasn't been lifting weights I think you have to question his work ethic.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

He's been lifting weights, but it isn't anything more than doing bench press, power cleans, and squats. Still, he's super strong in the post. In my opinion, if you put Al Jefferson one on one with Dwight Howard, Howard would out quick him. Jefferson would destroy him with his strength in the post though.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

No knocking Humphries, but Jefferson is my sleeper of this draft. He'll probably fall past 10 and really surprise alot of teams with his play.

See the thing is conditioning can be improved. Practising with an NBA team and playing 82 games can only help. The reason i'd choose jefferson is because he is "old school". Hes a banger, a true post player. IThe guy will draw double teams in time. And if he improves his passing watch out, he could really hurt other teams.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Humphries was ripped coming out of HS. He even more ripped now. He had the best physical body of anyone in 2003 outside of Lebron.


I remember at the McDonald's game, how the commentators pointed out that aside from LeBron, the only other player with an NBA body was Humphries.

Discovering now that he is legitimately PF size is a huge discovery... he's going to be great in the NBA if he's not a tweener. He is a big talent.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

I haven't seen either one of these guys play, what is Humphries game like? also who is stronger Kris or Al? From pictures Kris looks much much more chiseled! Al does not look as ripped as some would like you to believe.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

W/ Humphries measuring over 6'9 in shoes, I'll take him before Al.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> W/ Humphries measuring over 6'9 in shoes, I'll take him before Al.


Where the hell have you been? It amazes me how few of these jokers actually watch college basketball.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

If Humphries is a legit 6-9, I don't see how he isn't a top-10 pick. Physically, the only player who can match him in NBA readiness is Okafor. He can score with his back to the basket better than anybody in the draft, and his outside game is only starting to develop. He certainly has the athleticism and touch to play the 3. Humphries has a certain smoothness and awareness around the basket that you just can't teach. 

Jefferson is a stud as well. While nobody is cut like Humphries in this draft, Jefferson is probably a stronger physical presence. His long arms are going to make him a shotblocking/defensive force that Hump probably isn't ever going to be. I like Big Al's mentality around the hoop, and he definitely has an advanced post game for his age. 


I think both these guys are lotto picks.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Where the hell have you been? It amazes me how few of these jokers actually watch college basketball.


Of course I watch college basketball, but if the guy was 6'8 w/ shoes, he wouldn't be a high 1st-rounder.

Joker? Take it easy Kong. :yes:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Second he weighs 263 and looks skinny. Can you imagine his body when he starts lifting weights. Last but not least, he ahs more SKILL than Humphries. IMO.


Bingo. Jefferson possesses a lot of potential with that body of his and the post game to back it up. He's a beast child and has a lot of intensity.

Humphries looks like a great prospect too. Great athlete with smarts and skills. He might have the same type of potential but I don't know if he'll be a fierce, rugged NBA power forward.


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KB21</b>!
> He's been lifting weights, but it isn't anything more than doing bench press, power cleans, and squats. Still, he's super strong in the post. In my opinion, if you put Al Jefferson one on one with Dwight Howard, Howard would out quick him. Jefferson would destroy him with his strength in the post though.


I've got the Jordan Brand Captial Classic from this year on tape and your assertion was absolutely right. Howard blocked a couple of his shots I think, but Jefferson forced Howard into some horrible attempts. Howard shone a litte more because he showed his vast array of skills in and out of the post. Jefferson on the other hand, pretty much dominated the paint. He's got a nice turnaround jumper and knows how to use his body to gain the advantage. When I saw Jefferson as a Sophmore I wasn't too impressed with him because he was about 6'5 and people were listing him at 6'8." I see a lot of good post players that size but that usually doesn't translate because they're so small. Well Jefferson grew and only got better. I gave people a lot of flack who were so high on him, but he's grown and his game was always good, and he's even improved. Much respect to Big Al.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Any high school player is a risk. Yes, Jefferson played at a low level. But that meant that his teammates were weaker, and that he was constantly double and triple teamed.

At the all-star game, he was dominant.

Big Al blocks shots and rebounds like Big Ben.

And plays post offence like Big Zach.

He could be very, very special.

His game is POST, sort of a 4.5.

Kris is more of a 3.5, he has way more face-up and more range on his shot. I love his rebounding. He turns the ball over a lot, doesn't pass very well, and appears to be a bit of a black hole. No aversion to shooting even when they're not dropping.

Is he better than David West?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I alays put a premium on the guy who wants to go inside and bang regardless of how he looks. Karl Malone is cut but his game is more SF than PF if you ask me. Doesn't matter how cut you are when you want to shoot 15ft jump shots.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> I alays put a premium on the guy who wants to go inside and bang regardless of how he looks. Karl Malone is cut but his game is more SF than PF if you ask me. Doesn't matter how cut you are when you want to shoot 15ft jump shots.


How old are you? His current game is jumpshots but that is because he is old as hell when he was younger he banged with the best of them.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

Lets face it, I think that both players have a chance to be something truly special, I haven't seen enough of Big Al to give a fair assessment of his game, but i've heard good things. I have seen a lot of Kris Humphries and he reminds me of a young Karl Malone or a young-healthy Tom Gugliotta, 
I think that Humphries will become a much better passer in the NBA than in college, because lets face it, his college teamates were absolutely horrible and he was basically forced to do everything for the team. With Kris measuring in at 6'10, I think that he should be a lottery pick, because he is a beast on the boards and also a very solid offensive player with quick moves and I think his defense will vastly improve in the NBA too.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Humphries actually measured recently from what I've read at just under 6'10 without shoes.... so I assumed he was 6'8 with shoes before. 

some players with shoes add an inch or 2

meaning he could be listed anywhere from 6'10 to 6'11 next year. 
He's only 19 or 20

I'd like to talk to the doctor that gives him a physical to see if he would be expected to grow anymore. 

I have a feeling he will be a very good rebounder. I kind of was thinking a rodman type rebounder. but rodman was 6'6 or 6'7 without shoes barkley was 6'4 or 6'5

this guy could actually be around 7 foot with shoes???


so for denver at the 20 spot I had

Dorrell Wright 1st choice
Kris Humphries 2nd choice

I now change that to Humphries 1st


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe it was just the games I saw Humphries in, but he does not go after the ball with the passion that Dennis Rodman went after the ball. I didn't really see Humphries do anything out of the ordinary to get a rebound. I don't think he worked on defense, and I think he froze his teammates out of the offense quite a bit.

If X-Rays show that he still has epiphyseal plates, then he's got a chance to grow some more. If those have closed up and have formed epiphyseal lines, then he is as tall as he will get.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

well he is a freshman

over 10 rebounds (and over a block) a game isnt bad for a freshman PF on any big ten team. Plus he has an offensive game. And a jumpshot. I'm really curious now as to his growth status. 

He should definitely go number 20. I dont think this guy will washout.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Jefferson has more potential. 

More skill, and more potential to increase strenght slash conditioning. He can go up further now then Humpries can.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IAMGREAT</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got the Jordan Brand Captial Classic from this year on tape and your assertion was absolutely right. Howard blocked a couple of his shots I think, but Jefferson forced Howard into some horrible attempts. Howard shone a litte more because he showed his vast array of skills in and out of the post. Jefferson on the other hand, pretty much dominated the paint. He's got a nice turnaround jumper and knows how to use his body to gain the advantage. When I saw Jefferson as a Sophmore I wasn't too impressed with him because he was about 6'5 and people were listing him at 6'8." I see a lot of good post players that size but that usually doesn't translate because they're so small. Well Jefferson grew and only got better. I gave people a lot of flack who were so high on him, but he's grown and his game was always good, and he's even improved. Much respect to Big Al.


You must be smoking. Al Jefferson was 6'5 in grade school. He has been an official 6'8 since 9the grade. But none of that matters b/c every question mark(height, conditioning, etc..) people have about him, he has answered. [email protected]'5


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone see that Humphries benches 185 22 times?

Where are those workout stats?


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

So what if Humphries is a workout warrior. Noone is disputing that he is a physical specimen, or the fact he may be a good NBA player. The bench press doesnt always translate into game strength. My favorite example of a guy who didnt grade out well in workouts is Jerry Rice. The said he was too slow, but no DB ever caught him from behind when he was in his prime. I know thats football, but it applies to all sports.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> How old are you? His current game is jumpshots but that is because he is old as hell when he was younger he banged with the best of them.


Karl Malone was never a traditional post player. If you want to say he use to go to the basket more before he developed range you are right but his post game has been about what Kenyon Martin's post game i now. He was a p&r/run the court player. He was never a back to the basket post player.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> So what if Humphries is a workout warrior. Noone is disputing that he is a physical specimen, or the fact he may be a good NBA player. The bench press doesnt always translate into game strength. My favorite example of a guy who didnt grade out well in workouts is Jerry Rice. The said he was too slow, but no DB ever caught him from behind when he was in his prime. I know thats football, but it applies to all sports.


It translates into upper body strength, he is what 19 and able to do that?

If he's as hard of a worker as people say he is, he can be put into the Amare Stoudamaire class of strength.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I just don't understand what there is not to like about Humphries. He's proven and dominated on the big 10 level as a true frosh. As stated before, to have that physique, you obviously have to have a great work ethic. The only knock on him before was his height. Now he just measured 6'10w/shoes. I just don't understand how he isn't a lottery pick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> I just don't understand what there is not to like about Humphries. He's proven and dominated on the big 10 level as a true frosh. As stated before, to have that physique, you obviously have to have a great work ethic. The only knock on him before was his height. Now he just measured 6'10w/shoes. I just don't understand how he isn't a lottery pick.


Exactly. If the Sonics pass on him they would be stupid. He also can run the floor very well which fits with their style of play.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. If the Sonics pass on him they would be stupid. He also can run the floor very well which fits with their style of play.


You really don't like Nick Collison.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> You really don't like Nick Collison.


It's not that, but there are two things going against Collison right now. One, he struggled with the bench press last year, which would be fine, if he didn't have two shoulder surgeries to correct his shoulders at 22. I am very scared of a guy who is a big man, who can't weight train effectively and then has bad shoulders. 

Humphries is a physical speciman with game. If Collison can stay healthy by all means you have a great duo, but it does remain to be seen. I mean if you were the Sonics, wouldn't you be at least a little concerned?


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

It would hurt drafting a powerforward like Jefferson or Humphris to help out Collison in the post. I wouldn't want to rely on Collison to play a full 36-40 minutes per game. 

I bet all 3 of those guys could probably play a little bit of time at the center spot as well, since the Sonics have no tru dependable big man. Both Collison and the PF the Sonics draft would get lots of time at center and powerforward. Comparing those guys to the undersized centers in the NBA.....

vs Detroit 6'7'' Ben Wallace (check)
vs New York 6'9'' Kurt Thomas (check)
vs Dallas and their undersized centers (check)
vs Miami 6'9'' Brian Grant (check)
vs Memphis 6'11'' Wright (check)
vs LA Lakers when Shaq is sitting check)
vs Minnesota when Madsen plays (check)
vs Houston when Yao Ming is on the bench (check)
vs Washington (no tru center) (check)
vs Golden State w/ no Dampier (check)
vs Orlando (terrible centers) (check)

There is a lot of room for a slightly undersized center/PF to play signifigant minutes against many teams in the league. Theres no need to draft a center when there are physically fit powerforwards out there who are skilled, and can play both positions.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I need to watch Humphries play more, he is starting to sound like a buff Dirk Nowitizki.

That can't be right.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

KBF, do you see where I was coming from with Humphries now?


----------



## hoops_online (Jun 18, 2004)

Humphries is the next Shareef Abdul Rahim, who is an excellent player, but is not the Pf you would want unless you have a tough center to allow him to play a finesse game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops_online</b>!
> Humphries is the next Shareef Abdul Rahim, who is an excellent player, but is not the Pf you would want unless you have a tough center to allow him to play a finesse game.


Based on what?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops_online</b>!
> Humphries is the next Shareef Abdul Rahim, who is an excellent player, but is not the Pf you would want unless you have a tough center to allow him to play a finesse game.


If Hump is the next SAR, he's a top 5 pick in this draft.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Humphries, come to Seattle... :gopray:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Humphries used to be a star swimmer - so he had weight lifting.

As a swimmer u develope ALL the muscles in your body and get especially strong shoulders and mid section (stumick and lower back)

He's just a machine and can sprint the floor up and down continuesly...

Very aggressive and is above Al Jefferson in my books.

Kris was measured exactly 6-9.5 w/s (Al at 6-9.750

w/o shoes they r both 6-8.25

Kris - 238 pnds - 22 reps (must have stopped him and Emeka after 22)
Al - 263 pnds - 3 reps??


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Kris is actually very good at taking bigger slower players on the bounce. He brings them outside because of his range, then takes them down low. That will not happen a lot in the NBA but if he plays a little SF he could totally physically punish some SF's in the league or at PF I think he is just quick enough to get by them and just strong enough to defend them.

Kris has to work on his post defense though and moving his feet, but really most basketball players have to do that. He is a very solid rebounder if he gets position and is a ok shot blocker.

Physically its like, duh he is strong and powerful for a kid his age. He is in great shape, everyone can see that. 

And he has good skills as well, not a great passer but can shoot with range, is actually a very agile dunker as well and a ok ball handler but must improve that area of his game if he is going to be able to take NBA defenders off the dribble.

If he works on his positioning on defense, footwork and dribbling he could be a fine player.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> KBF, do you see where I was coming from with Humphries now?



Yeah, one thing I don't like about this kid is his defense, he is way to hmm I guess impatient, to overzealous and has no idea how to keep people in front of him ( i.e. use his size).


That being said the guy is a beast, a scoring beast. I can't believe he's only 19.


Yeah, this kid needs to crack the lottery, but he could be great in seattle, with Ridnour and Allen and rashard, that's the 2002-2003 mavs right there, in terms of scoring.

Should be really fun to watch.


----------

